# long lines



## maggiemae (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello,

I've been working Maggie with the long lines in the round pen but the end of the ropes keep getting tangled (20ft ropes) and we have to stop and untangle it so much we both get frustrated and quit. Clay Maier suggests using climbing rope - but the price ranges a lot and there are different kinds. What do you all use to work a horse in long lines? If you use climbing rope what kind and where do you get it? What length do you prefer? The rope I have also does not slide easily back and forth through the tugs on the saddle girt so that it doesn't give on the bit when she moves her head. Teaching her to ground drive is fun, exciting, but difficult.

Cindy


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 4, 2010)

Where are the lines getting tangled? Generally, if you have contact on the bit, there really isn't an opportunity to get tangled. The lines should not drag on the floor/ground. If they are, you are wasting your time. Long lining is only beneficial with contact.

I just use single snap end (no chain) big horse flat nylon longe lines that I have had for years. I put the "excess" over my shoulder or gathered in my hand if the horse is out a ways and there isn't much left. You should be walking in a small circle, so the excess should also be behind you, not wrapping around your legs if you are "rotating". I know some driving trainers that insist that round cotton lines work the best and are easiest on your hands, but I haven't bothered investing in those.

Some other trainers also use 2" metal rings snapped onto the tug buckle or terret with a double ended snap, and then run the line through that. They are less likely to get "stuck" in those.

Long lining correctly is more difficult than driving, as you are not moving at the same speed as the horse. It is an art, so don't feel bad that you are having a hard time.






Does anyone know of a *good* YouTube of long lining that would be beneficial to post? The best video example I have seen is on Mary Ruth Marks video series, "Teach Your Horse to Drive".

Myrna


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 4, 2010)

My long lines are made out of dock rope....I got it in the marine section of Gander Mtn. They are 13 feet long I think. My husband splices the rope so I could have leather buckles at the end. They have nice weight and slide easily through the tug loops of my harness or the terrets as shown here. Thes pix are a year or so old. Cost about $20 to make


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. Yes, I have been letting them drag behind me - and yes they are getting tangled around me. I step over them but then they just tangle up in themselves. I let them drag because I was afraid if I held onto them in a loop in my hand that they might get tangled there and I would accidently jerk her in the mouth - but it is doing it when they tangle on the ground as well - so I'll loop them in my hand and try it that way. Also, if I put a snap on the tugs to run the rope through will it make the rope too low?

The marine rope that you use - what diameter is it?


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 4, 2010)

Also,

I subscribe to Giddyupflix and I will look to see if the video you mentioned by Mary Ruth Marks is available for rent. If it is I'll watch it. Thanks again.


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 4, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Where are the lines getting tangled? Generally, if you have contact on the bit, there really isn't an opportunity to get tangled. The lines should not drag on the floor/ground. If they are, you are wasting your time. Long lining is only beneficial with contact.
> I just use single snap end (no chain) big horse flat nylon longe lines that I have had for years. I put the "excess" over my shoulder or gathered in my hand if the horse is out a ways and there isn't much left. You should be walking in a small circle, so the excess should also be behind you, not wrapping around your legs if you are "rotating". I know some driving trainers that insist that round cotton lines work the best and are easiest on your hands, but I haven't bothered investing in those.
> 
> Some other trainers also use 2" metal rings snapped onto the tug buckle or terret with a double ended snap, and then run the line through that. They are less likely to get "stuck" in those.
> ...


I just re-read your post and I finally got it --

The lines are too long, or the circle is too small, and I'm walking too close to her. I need to let her out towards the end of them and drop back a little further behind her. Duh! I don't know why I didn't figure that out. I feel silly. That would explain why she keeps stopping and facing me as if to say - what are you doing? She's been free lunging very well since November- she whoas, trots, walks, and canters on voice command, body language and whip. She's a beautiful, willing, intelligent animal that does great despite me. I find that I have to say I'm sorry to her a lot. She is very tolerant of my blunders, especially for a soon to be three year old.


----------



## BannerBrat (Feb 4, 2010)

maggiemae said:


> RhineStone said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the lines getting tangled? Generally, if you have contact on the bit, there really isn't an opportunity to get tangled. The lines should not drag on the floor/ground. If they are, you are wasting your time. Long lining is only beneficial with contact.
> ...



Hi MaggieMae,

No real advice on long reins as you seem to have figured it out yourself.  Just wanted to say it sounds like you have a very good partner to work with!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 4, 2010)

I think my reins are 1/2 inch.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 8, 2010)

> Where are the lines getting tangled? Generally, if you have contact on the bit, there really isn't an opportunity to get tangled. The lines should not drag on the floor/ground. If they are, you are wasting your time. Long lining is only beneficial with contact.


I'm a little confused by Rhinestone's reply. Yes, you need to have contact. Yes, you walk in a smaller circle inside the horse's circle. And yes, my lines (which are of a similar material to MaggieMae's I suspect) still get tangled behind me!



It's a pain in the @$$ when you're trying to do figure eights and changes of direction at a trot and suddenly there's this knot at your feet tripping you up. I was planning on following Clay Maier's advice (love his training videos!) and trying the climbing rope but haven't yet. I usually end up with the extra line looped over my shoulder but then I sometimes don't have the slack I need for direction changes and if the horse should take off I'd be in a world of hurt as it tightened on my shoulder. Most videos and clinics on long-lining I've seen recommend allowing the extra line to trail out behind you as you walk but it's definitely a challenge to learn to work around it. Not to mention it gets your lines filthy if it's at all muddy!





I cut my home-made long lines to be what I thought would be way too long and when someone finally mentioned 20' is the standard length for minis I measured mine and found to my interest that my "too-long" set was 20'. I don't want to cut them until I've had a chance to experiment more with true double-lunging but I suspect I'll end up shortening them by at least a foot. That will probably help with the tangling issue too as there won't be quite so much slack around my feet.



> Also, if I put a snap on the tugs to run the rope through will it make the rope too low?


The only way the rope can be too low is if the horse is in danger of getting a leg over it. Ideally for double-lunging or long-lining a green horse the rope should run about even with the point of the shoulder and then around the horse's butt above the hocks. A more advanced horse can use the upper terrets without spinning and getting tangled and can also hold a higher headset comfortably.

Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 8, 2010)

From her initial post, I was thinking they were tangling behind the horse before they got to her hands, not behind her like she later explained.

I don't wrap the lines around my shoulder, I throw the bight OVER my shoulder - from hands over shoulder to ground. This keeps them "up" more and less likely to tangle. NEVER EVER EVER wrap the lines around your shoulder or hand or wrist for just the reason Leia mentioned. If that horse takes off, your body part is going with it.



My lines might get a "little" tangled this way, but not enough to cause problems in the long lining.

Myrna


----------

